# Great idea.



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I have a ton of questions, but i"ll wait until this forum gets started. I went to a Lowrance Gps training last year and really got the bug. I did not buy yet, cause I'm still a little confused. I contacted magazines, Bass Pro and anyone that would listen to me. I wanted someone to make available some DVd's on electroics. I told them that they need to start a series that explains the basics all the way to the greatest. I think a DVD could show some under water views on camera and what a depth finder would show. I never am really sure what I'm looking at. Is that bait fish or is my unit just set wrong?Is that a rock, stump or what. I have two really good color units on my boat now and really can't be sure what I'm looking at. As for the settings, they could show what different changes would show on the screen. I am a visual person. I need to see how something works. They could go in depth on GPS and explain it alot more. I told Bass Pro shop that it could be a great selling tool for them. All they told me was, "we don't take suggestions from the public. Anyone want to invest? This would be a never ending project, with all the new stuff each year.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Already done! Check out Doc Sampson's site for Lowrance, GPS and sonar tips (scroll down and look on the left). You can even buy DVDs if you want more in-depth info. http://www.hightechfishing.com/


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

chopper said:


> I have a ton of questions, but i"ll wait until this forum gets started. I went to a Lowrance Gps training last year and really got the bug. I did not buy yet, cause I'm still a little confused. I contacted magazines, Bass Pro and anyone that would listen to me. I wanted someone to make available some DVd's on electroics. I told them that they need to start a series that explains the basics all the way to the greatest. I think a DVD could show some under water views on camera and what a depth finder would show. I never am really sure what I'm looking at. Is that bait fish or is my unit just set wrong?Is that a rock, stump or what. I have two really good color units on my boat now and really can't be sure what I'm looking at. As for the settings, they could show what different changes would show on the screen. I am a visual person. I need to see how something works. They could go in depth on GPS and explain it alot more. I told Bass Pro shop that it could be a great selling tool for them. All they told me was, "we don't take suggestions from the public. Anyone want to invest? This would be a never ending project, with all the new stuff each year.


You might want to think about a lil road trip for a crash 2 g hr. hands on GPS course in Akron. The book is probably to late to get by then but they probably could order it and send it to you.

Course: Using GPS Seminar (1 day)
Start Date: April 09, 2009 (Thursday)
Location: Cuyahoga Falls Library (Map)
Room: Sutliss Room
2015 Third Street
Cuyahoga Falls, OH
Instructor: P/C Martin Beech, JN
Phone: (330) 659-9710
Time: 6:30 - 8:30 PM
Register For This Class

NOTE: Preregistration is required.
Registration Free for Power Squadron members
Registration Fee: $10 for non-members ($10 fee may be applied to membership dues)

Book is optional. Deadline to order book is 3/05/09.

Cost for book is $20 for Power Squadron members
Cost for book is $30 for non-members ($10 of book cost may be applied to membership dues)
__________________


----------

